# what do you think of my stuff?



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

this is my lapatrie cw concert











this is my saumier hand made by a friend of my father marc saumier











this is my Godin LG with seymour duncan pick up 












and this is my Martin DR











tell me what you think about it


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

*more pictures*


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

What does it matter what someone else thinks of your guitars? I play a Simon and Patrick acoustic. Most people would call that an entry level guitar but I love the sound and don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I like the look of that Saumier.

exhaust_49, I think he's just showing it off, not looking for approval lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't leave them lying around or they will get stepped on.:food-smiley-004:

sumthin' about those acoustics all of them sweet.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> I like the look of that Saumier.
> 
> exhaust_49, I think he's just showing it off, not looking for approval lol


One way to find out is to say something nasty about one of them and see what kind of response comes back ... :smile:

as it is, I'm kinda curious what that Godin sounds like -- it looks kinda like a P90 SG or an LP Special. They're Canadian right? Are they made here or in China and imported?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> One way to find out is to say something nasty about one of them and see what kind of response comes back ... :smile:
> 
> as it is, I'm kinda curious what that Godin sounds like -- it looks kinda like a P90 SG or an LP Special. They're Canadian right? Are they made here or in China and imported?


Godin LG SP90. Canadian parts, finished in the US. Mahogany neck and body. Bolt-on neck. Great guitar that can be had for real cheap second-hand.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm loving that Godin. I tried my friends out and its a great guitar. Kinda heavy tho


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hard to give an opinion without hearing them, but the Saumier looks interesting. Is that a crack in the top? Has it been fixed?

The other guitars are nice enough, but not highly unusual. I have an LG with humbuckers and dig the P-90 model. I also have a Godin/LaPatrie nylon "Collection", so I also dig yours. 

It looks to me like you've got a good start on a good variety of guitars. If you're interested, add a humbucker equiped electric, an acoustic and/or electric 12 string, and other styles to fill out your available tones. You could have spent more and got less, that's for sure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Your guitars could look cool if they were lefthanded... :tongue: :smile:
Nice collection...

What does _BlackMerde_ mean ? I'm not shure you want to know what it means in french (unless you already know) :smile:


----------

